# Home made mineral



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone made their own home made mineral mix? I was thinking of mixing magnesium mineral , lime, and salt any thoughts?


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been using trace mineral,stock salt, and di-cal works great...mix it 2 parts trace mineral to 1 part di-cal and 1 part stock salt


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Step 1

Go to local Co-op or feed store, and purchase:
1 50lb bag of Di-calcium phosphate(dairy feed additive)
2 50lb bags of Trace minerals
1 50lb bag of Stock Salt

Step 2

Scoop one coffee can full of di-calcium phosphate, 
and pour into 5-gallon bucket.

Step 3 

Scoop two coffee cans full of trace minerals, 
and pour into 5-gallon bucket.

Step 4

I use A 1" schedule 40 pvc pipe that has been sterilized
to mix the minerals in the 5-gallon bucket.

Step 5

Scoop one coffee can full of stock salt, and pour into 5-gallon bucket. Mix.

Step 6

Clear 3-ft circle of ground of leaves, grass, debris, etc.
Use shovel or rake to loosen up the soil

step 7

Pour 5-gallon bucket onto the 3-ft circle of ground that you cleared.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

How does this compare to store brands (gander, dicks..etc) as far as price and functionality?


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

A whole lot cheaper and it works just as good ...maybe better...you can make several mineral licks with it


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Why do you use the pvc pipe? Does it affect it if you use something else? I use the same mix!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

When is the best time of year to put this out?


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

How often do you apply the mineral to the spot?


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

well the stock salt is usually around 8 to 9 dollars per 50 lbsbag 2x 8 = 16
the Di-calcium phosphate is about 15 to 20 dollars per 50 lbs bag 1x 17=17
and Trace minerals is about 9 dollars per 50 lbs bag 1x 9 = 9
Total is 42 dollars for 200 lbs of mineral salts 
I DID FORGET TO MENTION WHEN I MAKE THIS I USE THE BIGGEST STERILITE STORAGE BOX I CAN FIND THE ONE I HAVE IS 120 QUART WILL FIT ALL 200LBS IN AND HAVE SOME ROOM IN IT AND I KEEP THAT UP IN A DRY COOL PLACE AND TO TRANSFER I MADE IS I TOOK A PLASTIC FRAME PACK JUST THE FRAME TOOK A 1/2" PIECE OF PLYWOOD AS A BOTTOM ON THE FRAME PACK AND SCREWED IT ON THEN I USE A SMALL RATCHET STRAP TO HOLD A 5 GALLON BUCKET TO THE FRAME PACK AND THATS WHAT I USUALLY CARRY IN TO MY SPOTS WHERE I PUT THE LICK OUT AT


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Brook Martin said:


> Why do you use the pvc pipe? Does it affect it if you use something else? I use the same mix!


I use the pvc pipe is its cheap and the schedule 40 is very strong it also is easy to steralize


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

daltongang said:


> When is the best time of year to put this out?


The best time to put it out is anytime you can ive had luck around my scouting cameras all times of the year


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Duck or Die said:


> How often do you apply the mineral to the spot?


Depends on how fast it is eaten off your spot if i have a spot that i put it out and it gone when i go back 2 weeks to a month later ill refresh it then


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

why do you sterilize the PVC?


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

cmalone1 said:


> why do you sterilize the PVC?


Ok well think of it this way i steralizer and deoderize everything the 5 gallon bucket pvc pipe and the steralite storage box that way there is no human odor on or in the mineral lick that way it doesnt contaminate any of the lick since the deer will be using his nose to find it might sound a little anal but im very sent cautious


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

i am a dairy farmer and use the same stuff my feed salesman said to use calcium carbonate pretty much the same stuff as the di cal but half the price


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

i may have to mix a few


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

I have also added dried mollases in and it seems to help draw them in.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

stillrunnin said:


> i am a dairy farmer and use the same stuff my feed salesman said to use calcium carbonate pretty much the same stuff as the di cal but half the price


Calcium carbonate ? So what you are saying is I could use some berry flavored tums with the other ingredients ?? Hmmm ?


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advise. I am going to make some this weekend and give it a try.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Have you guys heard of fatal attraction feed mineral. its spendy but can make it yourself. I mix oats corn minneral pellets together more corn than oats but otherwise equal parts. add 25 pounds mineral and fatal attraction liquid mix, its like mollases it comes in agallon jug. Imix it all up in a big wheelbarrow. I make 250 pounds at a time for about 30 bucks. the deer go absolutely crazy for it and its good for them also. I also buy a bag of minneral i like antler king, but whatever, then take it to a feed store and have them mix it they do it for a fraction of the price.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, headed out to buy supplies now!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i just use salt, honey or molasses, and vanllia extract. put it in 2 liter botel flip it up and down several times to mix it up real good. let it sit over night and harden up. works
great and is cheap as heck to make.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bowhntr26 said:


> Ok well think of it this way i steralizer and deoderize everything the 5 gallon bucket pvc pipe and the steralite storage box that way there is no human odor on or in the mineral lick that way it doesnt contaminate any of the lick since the deer will be using his nose to find it might sound a little anal but im very sent cautious


A little scent cautious is one of the greatest understatements I've heard in a good long while. How much human scent can really be left in a mineral lick especially after its been poured on the ground and rained on. I take no such precautions and last week I pulled 1350 (give or take 25) pictures off my trail camera from one single mineral lick. they don't seem to mind whatsoever.

Don't get me wrong...to each his own but on a salt/mineral lick I don't think those kinds of precautions are really that necessary.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

V-TRAIN - at what ratios do you mix the salt, honey/molasses and vanilla extract.


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

goathollow said:


> A little scent cautious is one of the greatest understatements I've heard in a good long while. How much human scent can really be left in a mineral lick especially after its been poured on the ground and rained on. I take no such precautions and last week I pulled 1350 (give or take 25) pictures off my trail camera from one single mineral lick. they don't seem to mind whatsoever.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...to each his own but on a salt/mineral lick I don't think those kinds of precautions are really that necessary.


Goathallow maybe in indiana but here in PA the deer are so few and far between the places i hunt i take all precations


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

daltongang said:


> When is the best time of year to put this out?





bowhntr26 said:


> The best time to put it out is anytime you can ive had luck around my scouting cameras all times of the year


Spring and summer are definately the best times of the year to have them out. During the late fall and winter their bodies do not need much mineral, so for the most part they give up the mineral sites those times of the year. A least that is what i have noticed in my years of mineral sites and trail cameras.


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

An alternative to stock salt is if you use the salt that you add to your water system (for people with well water) the salt that is in chunks is best because it is un purified, aka cheap and the animals will pick it up and chew on them


----------



## rustindowse (Mar 24, 2011)

We do a 4 part mix here in SC. We do the standard 1 part di-cal, 2 part trace mineral, 1 part molasses but we also add a product called hi-mag mineral. feed stores carry this as well and it is high in vitamin A,D and E. Each vitamin has it's own benifits but it is said to allow better nutrient absorption. It runs around 18$/bag. We refresh our sites twice/year. When we refresh our sites in the spring they all get the hi-mag. We don't add it to the end of summer round.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Lerie said:


> V-TRAIN - at what ratios do you mix the salt, honey/molasses and vanilla extract.


about 60% salt, 40% molasses, you can do it 50% each, dosent really matter. and just pour some vanllia extract in there 2. get the store brand for everything it is alot cheaper.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

V-TRAIN said:


> i just use salt, honey or molasses, and vanllia extract. put it in 2 liter botel flip it up and down several times to mix it up real good. let it sit over night and harden up. works
> great and is cheap as heck to make.



V=train, do you cut it out of the bottle and use it like a salt block, once it hardens?


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Sideways said:


> V=train, do you cut it out of the bottle and use it like a salt block, once it hardens?


you can do it both ways. i have cut the bottle in half and left both sides there for them to lick. i think it is better to cut the bottle in half and get it out on a stump.
you have to use a stick to get alot of it out. i will usually leave the bottle there and get it a few weeks later, b/c there is always some i can't get out. no matter what type of mineral lick or block you put out, by mid august / first of september they stop licking on it. it is always better to put it on a stump. my father-in-law puts out alot of trophy rocks. in some places he has put 5 or 6 this year. i have one i put on a stump and it is still there after 4 months. they are tearing the stump to pieces though.
it just makes the material last so much longer to do it that way.


----------



## rsbeeson (May 30, 2011)

> Go to local Co-op or feed store, and purchase:
> 1 50lb bag of Di-calcium phosphate(dairy feed additive)
> 2 50lb bags of Trace minerals
> 1 50lb bag of Stock Salt


this mix works great


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

Ive addded powdered surgar and kool-aid to sheep-lamb mineral for the local farm store seems to be working just fine and cheaper then the big name stuff.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

how do I know what trace mineral to get my local feed store has 3 hi salt one with 6 essential minerals and one with seleniam


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

You guys have some great recipes. Thanks for all of the post's


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

I am going to have to try some of this stuff. might have to mix a little of everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Dale S (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been a dairy farmer for 30yrs and have been putting out mineral licks for almost that long. In spring I put out a mix of 50# 1:1 Cal - Phos mineral mix, 50# Cal. carbonate, 50# trace mineral salt with selenium, and 50# white dairy salt. Over the years some of my licks are 20 feet around and 1 - 1 1/2 feet deep. As the mineral works into the soil the deer eat the dirt. All the mineral is available at any feed mill.


----------



## Brown&Down (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been using the trace mineral recipe for two years now with great success. Just wish the deer would hang around when bow season starts. This year I put out the mix about a month ago and checked it for the first time this weekend and have had deer on camera every day. The feeder in the pics has hasn't had corn in it since last year so all they are coming to is the mix.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I will tell you what the biologist told me when I started to make my own minerals, be careful adding anything that is sweet or has a sweet flavor to the minerals if you are looking to harvest deer over them. The studies have shown that they like the sweet too much and will consume more of it than they will with a simple salt base, thus they will ingest more than they need and have no reason to return to the lick, they will but it has been proven that they will not come back as often. 

I have 10 licks and depending on the winter conditions refresh about every 3 months, although some of my licks are no more than 200yds apart I still have daily visitors to my licks and they will only visit one particular lick not any others. I have a friend that will put out 7 licks on his property about a month before season opens, he uses molasses in his mix and for the first 3 weeks he will have a TON of picks on his cameras, then they will die off for about 2-3 weeks, then pick back up only to die again, I cannot prove that the molasses is what causes this but it's really the only variable other than his place is about 15 miles down the road.

Steve


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Great info on here. Sounds a lot cheaper to do it yourself


----------



## NALBowhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Gonna have to try these out. Great info guys.


----------



## BONECOLLECTOR81 (Oct 5, 2013)

1 50lb bag of Di-calcium phosphate(dairy feed additive)
2 50lb bags of Trace minerals
1 50lb bag of Stock Salt

And i use a 50lb bag of dried molasses 
you can get all that from Mills Fleet Farm for $46.00
300lbs of supplies for ony $46.00 you can not go wrong i use in early spring and redo licks 4 time a year only mix when using it.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gonna try this in spring.


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Excellent post guys! I have put out the salt for water systems but haven't mixed with anything. I will try some of these things after the season is over, maybe before.


----------



## woods rat (Sep 24, 2013)

i have a question... when i called my co-op they said that the trace minerals was like 98% salt ... and that there was another mineral bag that was mostly minerals and little salt for 16.50 a bag... so should i buy the mineral for 16.50 and the salt for 5.50 or use your recipe ??? im NOT second guessing you im just asking for advice... 

thanks




bowhntr26 said:


> Step 1
> 
> Go to local Co-op or feed store, and purchase:
> 1 50lb bag of Di-calcium phosphate(dairy feed additive)
> ...


----------



## 77Walton77 (Jan 2, 2014)

This mix sounds pretty good, is there anyway to make it into a block like a salt lick block?


----------

